# Questions prior to Purchase



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi folks,

Posted this on two other sites with pretty much no response. Im hoping the third time is a charm.

Since I have a strong feeling we will not be getting the Euro type version of this phone in the US, I am highly considering purchasing an unlocked phone and having it sent over.

I have a few questions to those of you using the phone and especially to US users running it.

1. I read that the phone can be used on ATT HSPA+ with a SIM card. Im currently a VZW customer so I was wondering, do I need to sign a full contract here? Or can I just purchase a SIM card to give me voice and data? If so, can someone please send me a link to where I can investigate this? I had a look around ATT's site but could not find exactly what I was looking for.

2. How is the call quality? I had a HTC Droid Incredible and it was horrible. I've had my Droid X for quite time time and the call quality was night and day between the two. How does this phone rate?

3. I've read about bluetooth problems and I am a heavy bluetooth user. Would need to pair to my Acura TL Type S. Are there still problems with this? How is the call quality on bluetooth these days?

4. So is this phone really that fast? I cant trust all the quadrant scores I've seen but I'm sure the dual core is slick.

5. How easy is it to root the phone? Any good ROMS for it yet?

6. Build quality is important to me. My Droid X is pretty much a tank. I know that the SGSII is all plastic. Do you think this phone will last me a few years and not fall apart? Im pretty careful with my phone so hope that would be of help to its longevity.

7. Finally, would you buy this phone again? I mean is it all that and a bag of chips? Or am I crazy and should just wait to see what the coming months bring?

Thanks in advance for any/all replies.


----------



## C0mbe (Jul 28, 2011)

"Trooper said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Posted this on two other sites with pretty much no response. Im hoping the third time is a charm.
> 
> ...


1. You should be able to just purchase a sin card and have them attach an appropriate data/voice plan for the SGS2. I'm not sure whether they will require you sign a contract. I believe you can still go month to month.

2. The call quality is the actually quite good. There are also differences between ATT and verizon that are not phone related. I find GSM to have better call quality than Verizon, and but that's assuming you can hold the call.

3. I can't speak to this.

4. This phone is blazing fast. It lives up to all the hype.

5. There is no security so all that is required to root is to flash an unsecured kernel and root via several methods. Many kernels such as CF-root do it automatically.

6. Generally I hate samsung build quality. I'm an HTC guy., and but the SGS2 is a whole new beast for samsung. It's very thin and light but it does not feel cheap.

7. I definitely would.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for your response. What network are you running yours on? ATT? What kinda speeds are you getting?

Also, may I ask where you purchased yours?

Thanks again!


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Posted this on two other sites with pretty much no response. Im hoping the third time is a charm.
> 
> ...


1 i honestly don't know 
2 call quality is pretty good better than my nexus or the sensation
3 i've not had any probs with bluetooth in my car but i'm not a heavy bluetooth user
4 at first it's lightning quick but you get used to it which is a shame
5 easy easy easy ............ and you'll want too root it straight away to stop the annoying "i'm fully charged" notification that will wake you up
6 i wasnt sure about it when i first got it but i've had no problems with build quality .......... gorilla glass is epic i love it so much
7 no i wouldnt but thats because i would never do that whatever it is i've had 1 i'll move on to something else ................. on saying that i find it very hard to change to my nexus or any other device and leave the sgsII at home so yeah it's pretty amazing


----------



## bluenazgul (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone here with a rooted and CM7 running S2??

I would like to how the HDMI out with the original samsung adapter is working on it. Coz when i realy get an S2 i would luke to rub my favorit rom on it too. And rhat is CyanogenMOD.

Geschrieben auf meinem Nexus One mit RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Euphorian (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks to Trooper for opening this thread !
I am an HTC guy also but I am seriously considering purchasing this phone!
This thread has covered most of my questions !


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn i wish this phone wouldnt cost me over 500 or i would totally get one in a heartbeat, my droid charge is shit comapred to this phone


----------



## Euphorian (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry if this has been gone over before but..
I can't find the best root method for the SG2. 
Could someone direct me to a link pls ?

This rootzwiki app is great btw!


----------



## bigpapi19 (Sep 26, 2011)

"Trooper said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Posted this on two other sites with pretty much no response. Im hoping the third time is a charm.
> 
> ...


All I can say is that this phone is amazing!!! Ive owned multiple phones and still own a rooted nexus s and rooted cappy and they are good phones and my wife has an atrix 4g but this one blows them all out the water!!! Its fast it has a big screen very light everything it was hyped to be!!! You will be happy if u get it.


----------

